# Is my 11 year-old german shepherd dying?



## MomOfSasha

Hi all,

I'm pretty heart-broken right now. We have a beautiful long-haired german shepherd who's been in our family since we rescued her 9 years ago. We think she was 2 years old when we adopted her, but no one's positive about her age. We think she's 11 years old now, and she's had limping problems with her back legs for a while now. But we've given her those glucosamine chrondantin (I know I'm spelling that wrong) tablets and it seems to help. She'll limp in the morning, then be better as the day goes on. Yesterday she walked just fine.

But this morning she was dragging both hind legs behind her, barely moving by pulling herself along the ground by her two front legs. We laid her down on her big, comfy bed, and covered her with a blanket because she was shivering. We offered her food from her bowl, and she eagerly ate some, then regurgitated it all back up (sorry for TMI). She does that sometimes, but usually not right away like she did. I noticed she hadn't drank her water and I offered her water bowl and she eagerly drank, then started acting like she couldn't swallow the water, but couldn't get it back up either. This went on for 5 minutes. She pooped in the kitchen for the second time in a week yesterday, and my husband says she has to sleep outside now (noo!). He got her a heat pad and put it under a blanket underneath her, and we covered her with a blanket, too. We're in california, so it's not as old in other parts, but it is a bit chilly. She's been laying with the blanket and heat pad for hours now, and I go out to pet her and talk to her and she just lays there looking at me. No food or water have been touched all day. 

I know, we should just bring her to the vet. We are sooo financially strapped right now, though. We would have to put the visit on a credit card, and I know we couldn't pay for any tests or treatments of any sort, so i wonder if we should just bring her to see if the vet recommends putting her down if we can't pay for treatments and tests. He's a very nice vet and we haven't seen him in a few years now. Should we just charge the visit to have him possibly tell us the worst and of course I'll feel terrible because I can't pay for tests- because I don't want her in pain or misery, if she is. She's very calm- not restless or crying, so I don't know. 

We love her so much, it breaks my heart. Do these sound like pretty bad symptoms to you?

Thanks for reading,
MomOfSasha


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Sounds bad to me. Id bite the bullet and pay for the vet. They may put her down. I am so sorry. 
 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## juliejujubean

sometimes it is better to let them go. I am so so saddened for you right now. <3


----------



## katieliz

Yes, I think it is pretty safe to say that she is ready to make her transition. And she needs your help now, please don't leave her to go on her own because it seems very hard for them to do that. No matter how hard it is for us, this is one of the most important things we must do for them. In a dog of her age, with her severe symptoms, tests and treatments are NOT the kindest, most caring thing to do (imho). And while I understand your husband's line of thinking about bathroom accidents in the house, please, PLEASE do not leave her outside to make her transition all alone. Bless her heart, thank you for rescuing her and caring for her thru her long (for a shepherd), life. I am thinking of you and your girl and wishing you strength to do that one last thing for her...


----------



## Angelina03

This breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for you and your girl. I agree with the others...don't leave her alone and help her with her transition. You've given her a good life...it's so hard, this part of having a loved pet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kat Tastic

How do her eyes look? 
Are they still bright and amused, or have they started to dull and look like she is in pain? :-/

As for moving her outside: how about setting her up in a closed off area that is easy to clean in the house? Set up the warm blanket and plush bed for her to be close to you.
She may have arthritis, in which case being outside in the chill air will be excessively hard and painful for her. May also be why she had a hard time getting outside to potty, difficulty getting up in time. 

Remember: you rescued her and gave her the greatest gift anyone could ever want for: you gave her a loving home and your hearts.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

am so sorry but I agree with the others, it sounds like its time for you to let her go peacefully vs in pain


----------



## NancyJ

It sounds like she is facing the end. It would be kinder to take her in or have the vet come out (sometimes they will) to help her go than to make her be all alone outside.

There may be some things the vet could do to buy a little quality time but she has lived a good life and if you are strapped for money and cannot do those things, the kindest thing is to let her go.


----------



## Kat Tastic

If you're not comfortable making that decision, take her to the vet and explain EVERYTHING (finances, hip problems, potty accidents, concern if it's the right time) and trust in your vet to make that decision for you, so long as you are open to letting them decide, and tell them so.

It's a heart breaking choice, but speaking for myself and from experience with my last dog, I wish I had put her down myself before nature had intervened.


----------



## BellaLuna

Hate to say this but agree with the others as much as we don't want to let go or give up sometimes we have to make tough choices and do what's best for our animals. You don't want to remember her suffering let her go and remember her as she once was. 

So sorry for you and your cherished loved one may she find comfort and peace 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## wolfstraum

Another dog who sounds like she has neural myeopathy (DM)....I just got off the phone with an old training friend whose dog is starting to show signs as well....Your girl sounds like she is farther along if she has become immobile and incontinent....Do not feel guilty, if this is the case, at easing her distress and letting her go....it is a progressive disease and can only be treated to make a dog a bit more comfortable in the earlier stages, nothing can stop the process....

<<<hugs>>> to you and your Sasha.....

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

This is the hardest part of having a dog letting them go. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you. Give her as many hugs as you can.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Sounds like DM to me to. DM took my old girl at 14.5 years old. She really started failing the last year of her life - accidents, weakness in the rear, dragging her legs. For me, I was not about to try any heroic measures at her age - even if their had been any. I agree with the others. Hard it is, it is probably best to let her go.

Hugs to you.


----------



## kiya

You really need to see a vet to determine exactly what is going on just an exam shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## DutchKarin

I like what someone else said. Take her to the vet and explain everything including where you find yourself financially. With my old Aussie that I lost just before Thanksgiving, my vet was very willing to help with palliative care and not do a bunch of tests. We got a good month with steroids and diuretics. God bless and from what you said you are likely in the "range", your decision to let go will likely be fine and humane, but a vet can help assure you.

Kind regards.


----------



## katieliz

Still thinking about you and your dear girl Sasha. Sending strength and peace of mind. Take care.


----------



## pyratemom

I just read your post. I'm in tears remembering my last night with Pyrate. Sometimes the hardest choice is the right choice. Please don't leave her alone outside. I spent Pyrate's last night holding his head in my lap just to be close to him until the vet opened. I knew it was his time and my vet agreed. Go to your vet and describe everything of her behavior. The vet hopefully will give you an honest and unbiased opinion of her chances. My vet was so kind. He told me he could keep him going for a few more days but I didn't want Pyrate to suffer and I wanted him to have that dignity that all Shepherds have all the way to the end. I hate to say it but I think your girl is ready to say good-bye. Please make it be painless and be with her all the way.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

It's the last and greatest gift you can give her. She needs you to do what is right


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry you are going through this, especially around the holidays. It always seems to happen that way  I am sure you will do what is right for her when it is time. It would be great if she could make it one more Christmas with her family, but as was said : the gift of making her pain go away might be the best gift for her. Prayers to you and your family Especially Sasha...


----------



## readaboutdogs

It just seems to go so fast. I'm so sorry you're at this point of your dear friends time here with you. Be with her as much as possible, I agree with others, make her a special spot so she can be with you. If possible, make a special day with treats if she'll have them, high value treats, cheeseburgers, hamburger meat, chicken, what she really loves. Lots of hugs and kisses. It is so hard, we love them so. But in your heart you will find the strength to help her. She will always love and appreciate the life you gave her, never doubt that. Peace to you and your family and your beloved friend.


----------



## middleofnowhere

the best advise I got from a vet was to get an inperson opinion from the vet. You have to know what is going on to make a decision. The vets I've had haven't charged for euthanasia if that's what's needed BUT you won't know until you have her examined. If you are like me, you would forever question yourself if you didn't find out what was going on with her.


----------



## doggiedad

you think you should put your down because you can't afford
a Vet bill? make some arragements and take your dog to the Vet.
i don't think a dog shold be put down because the owner can't afford
a dog. good luck!!!


----------



## katieliz

doggiedad, you have oversimplified the issue.


----------



## Magwart

Please make sure she gets to stay inside, with you. The idea of a beloved house dog having to sleep outside, away from the family she loves, as she's possibly dying worries me--the heating pad isn't enough to make up for the isolation from the people she loves in her last days. 

Clean up the mess and tell your DH to get over it. I have an incontinent senior dog, so I do understand the frustration, but if my DH wanted to do that to my 11 year old dog, the DH would be the one sleeping outside on a heating pad. You likely don't have much time with her left--let her know how much you love her!


----------



## Bridget

I can relate to the lack of money issue. A few years ago, I had one of my cats put down because I was out of money for tests, treatment, etc. It was the most horrible experience and I have vowed that never again will I have a pet that I have taken responsibility for put down simply because of money, even if I have to beg, borrow or steal. However, it sounds like tests and treatments may not be the best thing for your dog anyway. As others have said, you won't know until you take her to the vet.

As to the putting her outside when she is ill, IMO regardless of how good of a home you have given her in the past, this just isn't a good thing to do. This time it is perhaps good to humanize the dog and consider how you would feel. Tell husband too bad if he doesn't like it.


----------



## ElizabethM

*I had the same problem's with my german shepherd Max, and I sympathize with you so much. He would rub his rear on the ground to push himself along and have his right leg bent under him. I tried lifting him up more than once, but he was such a large dog.*

*And prior to that he would limp with his leg's for month's before he deteriorated...*

*I feel sad, just thinking about the trouble's that shepherd's have with their health;*

*I could tell that Max was dying and told him beforehand, that he was a good friend to me, and I thanked him for that , and I gave him to God;*

*Monday night I took him to the veternary to be euthanized, and as soon as the veterinary doctor looked at Max, he knew that it was time for the shepherd to go to rest..*

*It is the most compassionate thing for you to do. !*


----------



## GSDlover143

MomOfSasha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty heart-broken right now. We have a beautiful long-haired german shepherd who's been in our family since we rescued her 9 years ago. We think she was 2 years old when we adopted her, but no one's positive about her age. We think she's 11 years old now, and she's had limping problems with her back legs for a while now. But we've given her those glucosamine chrondantin (I know I'm spelling that wrong) tablets and it seems to help. She'll limp in the morning, then be better as the day goes on. Yesterday she walked just fine.
> 
> But this morning she was dragging both hind legs behind her, barely moving by pulling herself along the ground by her two front legs. We laid her down on her big, comfy bed, and covered her with a blanket because she was shivering. We offered her food from her bowl, and she eagerly ate some, then regurgitated it all back up (sorry for TMI). She does that sometimes, but usually not right away like she did. I noticed she hadn't drank her water and I offered her water bowl and she eagerly drank, then started acting like she couldn't swallow the water, but couldn't get it back up either. This went on for 5 minutes. She pooped in the kitchen for the second time in a week yesterday, and my husband says she has to sleep outside now (noo!). He got her a heat pad and put it under a blanket underneath her, and we covered her with a blanket, too. We're in california, so it's not as old in other parts, but it is a bit chilly. She's been laying with the blanket and heat pad for hours now, and I go out to pet her and talk to her and she just lays there looking at me. No food or water have been touched all day.
> 
> I know, we should just bring her to the vet. We are sooo financially strapped right now, though. We would have to put the visit on a credit card, and I know we couldn't pay for any tests or treatments of any sort, so i wonder if we should just bring her to see if the vet recommends putting her down if we can't pay for treatments and tests. He's a very nice vet and we haven't seen him in a few years now. Should we just charge the visit to have him possibly tell us the worst and of course I'll feel terrible because I can't pay for tests- because I don't want her in pain or misery, if she is. She's very calm- not restless or crying, so I don't know.
> 
> We love her so much, it breaks my heart. Do these sound like pretty bad symptoms to you?
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> MomOfSasha


I would not make her stay outside. I don't believe an elderly dog should spend their last days outside.... a heating pad is not going to help when you walk outside to a deceased dog.. I would rather my dog be inside with me when he comes of age. Your dog needs that love and affection which I am sure you give her. But being outside would eat me up alive if anything happened to my dog without his family literally by his side. I hope for the best hun.... 

P.s tell your husband to sleep outside. Ha... sorry humor. 

P.s.s I live in CA too so I know how it feels. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomOfSasha

*Update on Sasha..*

Hi all,

You are all such a caring, compassionate group of people. I can't begin to thank you enough for your kind words and understanding. It's been so painful this past week to try and think through all the options and just adjusting to life being so different with our sweet dog in this crippled state.

Yes, I carried her into the house later that first night, after reading some of your posts and realizing I SHOULD tell my husband that HE can sleep outside, instead. (ha!) And, we did bring her to the vet the very next day after I wrote my post. The vet had tears in his eyes as he pet her head- it was as if he could read her mind when he looked into her eyes with such love for her. The vet said to me that he did not think Sasha was in pain, and that she was not "dying." She had eaten breakfast that morning, and she eagerly ate some treats that the vet offered her. He said if she was "dying," she wouldn't be eating, she'd have trouble breathing, and she wouldn't be so alert and coherent- giving kisses and wanting to be petted. He said it appears as if she'll never walk again and it's up to us if we wanted to run a bunch of tests (which we didn't).

I asked the vet if we should put her down because what kind of a life could we give her now that she can't walk anymore. He said that is a very understandable reason for putting her down and so he said he could not encourage us one way or the other because she is not in pain, she is not "dying;" rather, she is now immobile and will have to rely on us completely to get her around, bring her to the bathroom (or change her bedding), etc. He said some pet owners choose to care for their pets for years this way and Sasha could have another 3 years here since other GS's he's had often live until around 14 years. He said it's entirely up to us though because he understands it's a huge commitment for us to provide the care, and it is understandable to be concerned that she'll no longer have the same quality of life that she once had.

I was still on the fence about euthanasia, but my husband said he'd rather bring Sasha home and see how it goes with adjusting to this new way of life for her and us taking care of her all the time. The vet was in support of that decision and said to just make her as comfortable as possible, sleeping IN the house (thank you, vet!), get her a harness to lift up her back legs (ordered the Bottoms Up Leash), and see how it goes for all of us one day at a time.

The vet didn't have an explanation for why her hind legs went out, nor why she lost her appetite and was choking on water the first day. But she's eating and drinking now, and I did my own research on DM and I think she fits every single symptom I've read about the disease. How very, very sad. Yes, she'd drag one hind leg occasionally, looked like she's tip over sometimes while walking, etc. and the research also suggested some dogs just have those hind legs go out completely overnight- like what happened with Sasha. 

It has been REALLY hard for me at times when I'm the one to have to bring her outside in the morning to go potty, eat, etc. because my husband is gone to work and I'm the only one at home during the day. It is killing my back to lift her up, and she usually pees on me when I first lift her up in the morning (noo!). I think I need to buy those puppy pads because she poops on her bed during the night and I just keep putting it in the washer and dryer each day- and it's got to fall apart eventually if I keep doing this. I have to spoon feed her her meals because she can't keep the food down when she eats out of the bowl laying down- stuffing too much in her mouth. She can handle the small bites I give her, but no more until she can eat while standing again (hurry and get here, Bottoms up Leash!). I carry her outside at night to use the potty after my husband falls asleep TOO early (ugh!), too. I do feel like I'm working in a nursing home at the moment (along with taking care of my kids and working part time)- I'm a little worn down. But, I'm just taking it one day at a time and just concentrating on getting through the present.

I don't know when the right time is to put her down. I hate that I have all this power to make a decision about ending her life for her- that seems crazy to me!  My husband doesn't want to put her down because he feels we'd be "giving up on her" and it also reminds him of how his family decided to "pull the plug" on one of his family members in the recent past and it broke his heart when they decided to do it. It's hard to know what's best for her. I think I just need some more time to give her all the love I can, have enough long talks with her while looking into her deep brown eyes, and then maybe one day I'll feel a peace in my heart to let her go on to wherever her spirit is going to take her. Is that how some of you made your decision to let your sweet dogs go?

Thanks so much for your kindness again and take care,
MomofSasha


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Your vet sounds like such a compassionate, reasonable person. Your lucky to have him!

You both are also wonderful owners to do what your doing, it's a hard thing to do, watch and deal with and only you will know when the time is right. 

Hang in there, Hugs to Sasha , she is a lucky girl to have such good caregivers..


----------



## belladonnalily

Give it some time and warmth. Our ACD had an old hip injury from when she was a puppy. She was absolutely fine in warm weather but she didnt do well in the cold. The winter she was 8, was outside for awhile and when I called her in she didn't come. I found her literally dragging her back end trying to come to me. Her back end seemed completely paralyzed. I carried her in and thought this was it. She laid in the warm on her bed while I called vet and husband. About an hour or so later as we prepared to take her to vet, she got up, somewhat stiff, and walked to her water bowl. 

We limited her outside time during cold weather, and always with a warm coat, and she was fine until she died of cancer several years later.

So, keep her warm and see how it goes. Cold is hard on the healthiest of older animals. Best of luck to you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum

I had one that progressed very slowly, but probably 18-24 months of immobility....I had a sling to get her out to potty. She was not incontinent until the very end....the poop was easy to deal with, but the urine was not....I did not know it at the time, but there is a medication that can help incontinence. Not sure if it is appropriate for a dog down with DM or if it is more for spay incontinence type dribbles...it is called Pronin - I used with my male when he was older and had issues....check with your vet to see if it is appropriate and would help your management of getting her out.

Good luck and <<hugs>> for you and Sasha

Lee


----------



## readaboutdogs

I know this is a hard time. Is she able to walk on her own after she gets up? I would get behind Clipper and Cody and give a boost up on their legs under their bottom, it wasn't as hard on my back, like squat down. With Clipper on the poop, I helped him that last week, it made him more comfortable, and no messes to clean up. While he was laying on his side put some newspaper under his bottom, have some t-p or paper towels ready. Hold an ice cube against him, it works pretty quickly, it will stimulate they to poop. As she goes, turn the paper or move it away with the t-p. I did this in the morning and once or twice in the evening. I would spoon feed him his food too, he had quit eating dry, except for his milk bones! The feeding was a bonding time really, like when u enjoy feeding a baby! He ate and was alert to the end. He got to where he could barely stand long enough to pee. We always worked with them so we could touch or handle them any way, feet, tail etc, this really helped when they needed us through tough times. You might try this, I read about it on handicapped pets web site on their community page.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I had the bottoms up leash too, but got it too late really. It helped, but they still have to help with their front legs. With a towel around their middle our vet had said you have to be careful not to put a lot of pressure on the bladder as this can cause problems. Clipper had a large tumor on his ribs so that wasn't an option for him. He was a large boy, so the leash wasn't easy, he still had to pull up too and in his last days he just wasn't able, so we just helped him up and held onto him.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I know I'm rambling on, but another thing is I'd get out a towel lay it across his front legs and bring his water bowl let him drink all he wanted, then I bring the towel up and dry his mouth. He would just always watch, Crain his head to keep an eye on me! Even though he was unable to get up by himself, he seemed to be so content and confident of the situation. It was quite an endearing time for both of us for him to relinquish over all his needs to me like that. It did help in the end that I was able to help and show him I loved him and appreciated all the years of love he gave me.


----------



## pyratemom

Bless you for giving her time. Looking into her eyes will tell you her story. When she is ready, you will know. :hug:


----------



## NancyJ

I think you won't be judged either way here. We know you will look into her eyes and make the right decision at the right time. With Toby, we made a sling (they sell them now) to hold his back end steady while we went outside. 

We bought a carpet cleaner and, well, the carpet was still trash after that but it was just replaced. It pretty much did daily touch ups. A white carpet in SC with our red mud is kind of a mistake anyway........Being a boy he would pee when he hobbled around on his own and had some interesting squiggly "artwork" as we called it.


----------



## Zeeva

I just wanted you to know that I read your entire story. I support you whatever you decide to do...and I pray things get a little easier for you and your pup. Please keep us posted and don't ever hesitate to tell us how you feel. It's difficult and we all understand...

<3


----------



## Nigel

Does Sasha still have good function of both front legs? I know you have stated money is tight right now, but do you think she could use a cart to regain some mobility? I saw this on the justice for Joseph Facebook page if you want to check it out. You can put one together yourself for little cost. Here's the link.

https://www.facebook.com/TheRollingDogProject


----------



## jang

I just had to put down my Chi 4 weeks ago on Tues...You will know when it is time..I was told I was not looking at the facts...I was told it was my responsibility to do what was right.. I am not sorry for my decision,, I held her little head in my hands as she passed on.. This is the hardest decision you will ever make..It does not matter GSD or Chi...we love them and want what is best for them..I am sorry for what you are going through, and only you know the right decision...I am grateful for the input I received from this forum...regardless of how painful it was..I hope you can find it in your heart to what is best for your dog...Blessings to you...I feel your pain and will be thinking of you...Blessings...jan


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

No more advice for you but lots of hugs. I have never had a dog with DM and I am not sure how well I would handle it. 

My very first GSD became incontinent as she aged but she was still able to get up and walk to go out on her own. What we did with her bedding was slide her orthopedic bed inside a plastic garbage bag and put a throw rug on top of it. You can buy a few cheap ones at Walmart and swap them out to wash them. That way the good bed is not ruined with urine and too many washings and Sasha is not laying on something uncomfortable. 

I think you will do all you can for her and when you can no longer care for her she will understand.


----------



## SuperG

Your situation brings me back to the heartache of my last shepherd who fought such a valiant battle against her DM condition.

A very, very affordable test for DM is available at the University of Missouri- Columbia www.caninegeneticdiseases.net/DM/ancmntDM.htm

I believe I paid $65 a couple of years ago and you can administer the test yourself via a cheek swab on your dog and then send it back to the University for results. The test will at least let you know if your dog has both A alleles which is a strong indicator of this wicked condition.

Some have said that a dog's eyes are the gateway to their souls, desires and well being....I subscribe to this 90% of the time. Unfortunately, our gal with DM did not tell us with her "eyes" as her mind was solid but her ability to control her limbs was not. It was so incredibly difficult to say "goodbye" to her as her "eyes" never gave us that obvious " I'm done and thanks so much for all the good times, I'll miss ya" look. My heart goes out to you if you are in the same boat as I was and it somewhat sounds like you are.

We all apply our stewardship to our furry companions in different ways none being better than the other ( excepting the obvious ones who mistreat their pets). I personally believed it was incumbent upon me to let my companion of 8 years exit this world with the dignity such a regal creature deserved and that's exactly what she did. As strange as this might sound to many, she mustered up enough ability to "walk" her final steps from the truck to the vet's office where I held her in my arms for the last time. What a gift she gave me to help ease my hardship....nothing in comparison to hers...but that's what a true companion does I guess.

You are the caretaker for your furry friend and at this juncture it is as difficult as it can possibly be but you will do the appropriate thing for your friend as you are the only one who can do it in the most fitting way.

Your pooch came into your life for a reason and if you knew it would end this way, you still would have taken this soul into your life. It's just so darned sad but yet all the years are not defined by this moment.....but yet it is so incredibly consuming.

I wish you a smile amongst your tears,

SuperG


----------



## Dux Benny

I have an 11 year old GSD who has a positive DM result of Affected/At Risk. DM is something that comes on gradually. You will notice the sublre changes in gait, stance ,knuckling ,tripping on hind legs etc, all that happens before they start falling or dragging their hind end before getting up. The also fall when you turn the opposite direction. They stand on their knuckles and not know they are doing it.Walking delays the progression of DM as does swimming or underwater treadmills. They stay on their feet longer and paralysis is delayed. They can live a longer quality live if they use a cart to walk and use their muscles. I was blessed by the Rolling dog Project, the link posted earlier in this thread. I had no funds for an expensive cart and I am also facing a severe spinal disability. We love our dogs and do the best we can to pay them back for their loyalty and devotion. We also know when its time to help them pass with dignity and love. This is Dux in his awesome cart, it is PVC reinforced with wooden dowels and every joint is glued as well as screwed in . The height adjustable wheels are pneumatic. It works great.


----------



## Dux Benny

Rolling Dog Project Cart


----------

